# Migrate to Ireland



## tbhangale (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello ,
I am from India and I was seeking for the information on Migration to Ireland.
What is the scope for SOFTWARE TESTING in Ireland job market? 
Also , as far as I know one should get a job with the Irish employer and then proceed for work permit or employment permit. What is the exact process for this? Also does Ireland offer Permanent Residency or Citizenship after few years of stay there?
Your help will be really appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In very general terms, in most of the EU you need to first find a job and then the employer-to-be will arrange for you to get work authorization, which is necessary for you to obtain a visa. Needless to say, finding a job "at distance" will be tricky, and it could help if you were able to plan for at least one or two visits to Ireland (at your own expense) for general information gathering and to make yourself available for face to face interviews, as necessary.

This site gives you a few more details: Residence rights of non-EEA nationals
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tbhangale (Jun 23, 2017)

Cool Thanks .
I will take a look at this.



Bevdeforges said:


> In very general terms, in most of the EU you need to first find a job and then the employer-to-be will arrange for you to get work authorization, which is necessary for you to obtain a visa. Needless to say, finding a job "at distance" will be tricky, and it could help if you were able to plan for at least one or two visits to Ireland (at your own expense) for general information gathering and to make yourself available for face to face interviews, as necessary.
> 
> This site gives you a few more details: Residence rights of non-EEA nationals
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

